# Does/can flocked wallpaper contain lead?



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

As the title says, is it possible for flocked wallpaper - put up in 1960 - to contain lead somewhere in it, specifically the flock itself?

I am getting it tested, but in the meantime I wanted to toss the question out here if anybody has ever come across such an instance.

Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would say no way.:no:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not likely-------let us know what your test results are--


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

+1 for not likely. The only place in wallpaper you might find any heavy metals would be in the pigment, and that's more likely to be something like cadmium. If you're removing the paper, it's really not an issue anyway, unless you plan to try to sand it off the wall....but just the fact that you asked tells me you're smarter than that..


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks. Guy I had come by mentioned it as a possibility, but qualified his statement by saying he doesn't ever recall seeing it. Flocked wallpaper is along hallway downstairs and up staircase, it's coming off, and falling right on the carpet. The flocking is a goldish color and the base color ( or glue? ) is greenish. The paper itself is a beige / ecru sort of color.

Son, by virtue of a heel prick test only, has lead in his system. Now trying to figure out where it could be coming from. I had two sections of trim tested and they came back with .19 and .13, but only trim was tested, walls and ceilings were not. This guy said most of the time he sees lead in interior trim and exterior paint, rare for it to be on walls around here. He also said paint is in excellent shape for it's age ( 1960 ), no peeling, flaking, chalking, delamination...

Son just became mobile w/i the past month, and he's never out of our site. No paint chips in the house. He doesnt lick, chew, etc. any trim. Pediatrician mentioned painted toys of suspect origin, so anything painted got tossed unless it was a known good company, e.g. Melissa and Doug, which tout being totally safe.

Guy also talked about varnish on the hardwood floor and kitchen cabinets. There's carpet over the hardwood on main level that was laid in 1967, exposed hardwood upstairs. Both of those are going to be tested as well.

Hypothesizing here, say for a minute the trim isn't the issue and any leaded up toys are gone now, what other areas could be a source of lead that a baby just starting to crawl could ingest? He did start going outside once it warmed, but was never near the foundation. Only time he touched the ground was at least 15 feet from it.

I had water tested too, results came back <.005, to rule out the pipes.

House was built in 1960 and nothing has been done to it since 1967, in terms of interior decorating - which was carpet, window treatments along with wooden and metal horizontal blinds.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

How do your son's level of lead compare with other kids his age in your neighborhood? 

What about foods or serving bowls?

What about his Daycare?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Another thing I'd do is get a 2nd opinion on the childs test and go someplace reputable. If the test and reading were done in an office, go somewhere where theres a good lab.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Chokingdogs said:


> Thanks. Guy I had come by mentioned it as a possibility, but qualified his statement by saying he doesn't ever recall seeing it. Flocked wallpaper is along hallway downstairs and up staircase, it's coming off, and falling right on the carpet. The flocking is a goldish color and the base color ( or glue? ) is greenish. The paper itself is a beige / ecru sort of color.
> 
> Son, by virtue of a heel prick test only, has lead in his system. Now trying to figure out where it could be coming from. I had two sections of trim tested and they came back with .19 and .13, but only trim was tested, walls and ceilings were not. This guy said most of the time he sees lead in interior trim and exterior paint, rare for it to be on walls around here. He also said paint is in excellent shape for it's age ( 1960 ), no peeling, flaking, chalking, delamination...
> 
> ...


These test results- of 0.19, 0.13, and 0.005- are meaningless as they do not include the units. Did they report to you the units?? ppm? ppb? ppt? I doubt it could be percent. Gotta find out.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

noquacks said:


> These test results- of 0.19, 0.13, and 0.005- are meaningless as they do not include the units. Did they report to you the units?? ppm? ppb? ppt? I doubt it could be percent. Gotta find out.


the water(pipes) test unit size was in mg/L, and the paint test didnt indicate a unit size, just the "lead concentration" column was % wt. the lab that did the tests said that indicates the presence of lead over the EPA limit of .05%wt.

just had another round of tests done - varnish on kitchen cabinets and hardwood floor, basement floor, wall paint and wallpaper.

all came back negative except......

the wallpaper! lol guy said the concentration was below the epa limit, but it was still there, and he thinks that's where it's coming from. the flocking currently falling, and had fallen for the past 50 years on to the carpet...baby crawling on carpet......

when I get the lab results in hard data I'll post them.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, that's interesting. I started to have some second thoughts when you said it was gold colored, but I'm a little surprised at chrome yellow pigment in paper installed in 1960. No telling, though, when or where it was actually manufactured.
At least, now you know, and can get rid of it.:thumbsup:


----------

